# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Udruga u medijima >  danas aktualac 101 u 18h, izjava o dojenju

## ivarica

maja komentira
http://www.radio101.hr/

klikni na uvo

----------


## sorciere

koje uvo  :?

----------


## maria71

ima 2 uha, na koje ?

----------


## maria71

evo slušam   :Smile:

----------


## ivarica

lijevo

----------


## maria71

maja  8)   :Love:

----------


## sorciere

trebalo je još oštrije   :Mad:

----------

